# Staining plywood



## wydors (Oct 27, 2011)

I am undertaking my first woodworking project. I am building with plywood and plan to stain it. My problem is that the plywood came with product info (manufacturer, date, and a bunch of letters and numbers) printed on it right down the middle. How do I remove this in order to be able to stain it?

For most of my pieces, I can use this as the underside, but I still want the stain job to be uniform without markings showing through.

I have tried sanding, but it doesn't seem like I will ever get through it. I'm not sure what wood this is made from. Here are some of the markings on it: Exposure 1 PS2-04 Sheathing, 48/24, PRP-108, 23/32 Category. I don't know what any of that means. My best guess is that it means I'm not using the right thing to start off with. :laughing:


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

wydors said:


> I am undertaking my first woodworking project. I am building with plywood and plan to stain it. My problem is that the plywood came with product info (manufacturer, date, and a bunch of letters and numbers) printed on it right down the middle. How do I remove this in order to be able to stain it?
> 
> For most of my pieces, I can use this as the underside, but I still want the stain job to be uniform without markings showing through.
> 
> I have tried sanding, but it doesn't seem like I will ever get through it. I'm not sure what wood this is made from. Here are some of the markings on it: Exposure 1 PS2-04 Sheathing, 48/24, PRP-108, 23/32 Category. I don't know what any of that means. My best guess is that it means I'm not using the right thing to start off with. :laughing:


When you get to where you are going to stain. You will blotching real bad with plywood. watch this video and you will see what to do. http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=InTheWorkshop#p/u/35/IfCYMdrP8rM


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

wydors said:


> I am undertaking my first woodworking project. I am building with plywood and plan to stain it. My problem is that the plywood came with product info (manufacturer, date, and a bunch of letters and numbers) printed on it right down the middle. How do I remove this in order to be able to stain it?
> 
> For most of my pieces, I can use this as the underside, but I still want the stain job to be uniform without markings showing through.
> 
> I have tried sanding, but it doesn't seem like I will ever get through it. I'm not sure what wood this is made from. Here are some of the markings on it: Exposure 1 PS2-04 Sheathing, 48/24, PRP-108, 23/32 Category. I don't know what any of that means. My best guess is that it means I'm not using the right thing to start off with. :laughing:


 





 
Without seeing pictures, what you have grades out to be an exterior plywood (could be SYP, or Douglas Fir) sheathing. It's not intended to be decorative. You could sand it and try not to perforate the veneer, or try bleach.












 







.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

wydors said:


> ........... My best guess is that it means I'm not using the right thing to start off with. :laughing:


BINGO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Unless of course you are using it for sheathing. 

BTW, what are you building.


----------



## wydors (Oct 27, 2011)

*Bummer*

Bummer. I was afraid of that. I thought I did all my research and was ready to dig in.

I am building desks (multiple - I homeschool my 3 children and designed the desks to optimize our room). I have water-based conditioner, water-based stain, and water-based poly. I tested a couple of pieces of scrap and was not displeased. It is just the pieces that have ink marks on them that are a major concern.

The good news is that I only bought a few pieces of ply to start out with. I wanted to be sure I was going to be happy with my cutting and joining before I bought it all. So, when i go back to the lumber yard, I will be sure to ask for a better grade (maybe an A-1-C?). I will be sure to ask about markings on it as well.

Thanks for the help and the welcome. I already have several projects in my head and will likely needs lots of guidance.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

To make things simple, just ask for a cabinet grade plywood.


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

i agree with what Tony B said... get cabinet grade plywood... or if you want to splurge, go get some nicer plywood from lumber mill...

after seeing some disappointing results with cabinet grade ply from homedepot/lowes, i purchased some cherry ply and cabinet grade birch plywood from lumber yard and getting better results.

i too am in process of making a lower desk for my kids to use in our home "library/classroom"


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You might look closely at the edge of the plywood. I'm thinking the grade of plywood you are using may have veneer on the back side where stamped that is very thick. You may be able to use some coarse sandpaper on a orbital sander and quickly remove it without sanding through. Then sand again with finer paper.


----------

